# Mummified Evil Fairy Specimen Tutorial



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey all,
Just completed this mummy fairie prop. I finished it with a vintage label and a shadow box I found at goodwill.
cheers,
ET


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice score on the clay, dude!

This is a perfect project for someone doing a P.T. Barnum/freak show area in a carnival-themed haunt.


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

RoxyBlue said:


> Nice score on the clay, dude!
> 
> This is a perfect project for someone doing a P.T. Barnum/freak show area in a carnival-themed haunt.


Thanks RoxyBlue! It was fun to make.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great tutorial and a really cool prop.


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Headless said:


> Great tutorial and a really cool prop.


Thanks!!
Cheers,
ET


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Nice. Looks like fairy jerky!


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

The-Hog-Flu said:


> Nice. Looks like fairy jerky!


Ha! Yes, most of my props do since I only have jerky color wood stain!
Cheers,
ET


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

Really cool/fun little prop. It's looks like beef jerky. Delicious!


----------

